# Hot Tenting in a Snow Storm in the Seekoutside Tipi



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is another trip I took out with 
TJack Survival, and Emberlit Stove
in the seekoutside 8 man tipi.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Must say good job! Video quality is much improved!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Must say good job! Video quality is much improved!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Thanks, glad to hear I am improving, my efforts are paying off.


----------

